# tv's and stove heat



## punchy (Nov 13, 2011)

was thinking about installing a tv in new remodeled room.  i have a harman oakleaf in the corner and was wondering if anyone has input on how far to be away from tv.  where i want to put it would be about 6ft away, but the tv would be up higher also where more heat would be.  just dont want to install tv then have the tv not be able to withstand the heat from the stove.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 13, 2011)

Punchy, others will post soon but I'll state there have been many who have large tv's right next to the stove and do not seem to have any problems. You might be able to do a search and find some old posts on this.


----------



## Ratherbfishin (Nov 13, 2011)

My 50'' plasma is wall mounted and roughly 4ft from the stove. No problems with the TV but when the stove is going my PS3 fan goes into high turbo and so doesn't the Wii. It does not affect performance though.


Steve


----------



## SlyFerret (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't have any issues here.  Stove and TV are about 5 feet apart.  The TV manual should list operating environment temperature ranges. If you look, the high range will be higher than you expect.

-SF


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 13, 2011)

I used my IR thermometer to check the temperature on the wall before I installed my flat screen LCD.  The TV owner's manual specified the maximum operating temperature.


----------



## BobUrban (Nov 13, 2011)

Not real scientific but my brother owns "Mikes appliance store" in State college PA and they recomend putting a candle on or near the TV(or where you plan to place it)  If the candle does not melt you are good to go.  I have my flatscreen hanging about 4-5' from my stove high on the wall and the candle on top has not moved.  

Although, if my TV goes bad I know where I can get one at a reasonable price 

Bob Urban


----------



## leeave96 (Nov 13, 2011)

I recommend putting the tv close enough to the stove such that the only part of your body that has to move, whilst setting in the recliner, and that is your eyeballs - so they can easily glance at stove, blink tv and back ..... 

Bill


----------



## Blue Vomit (Nov 13, 2011)

6 feet away is plenty of room. You'll be fine. 
Good luck


----------



## punchy (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks for the info. sounds like i am good to go.


----------



## sheepdog000 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine is about 4.5 feet away and up a few feet and no issues yet.  I actually trust my stove guy as he's good people (unlike some of the horror stories I've read in here) & he recommended 3 or more feet away.


----------



## Beave (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine is about yay far away, which most seem to think is too close. Same as others, I measured surface temps with my IR gun while both were in full swing. No problems. Actually, the angle has changed since this photo, so now the TV edge is a few inches closer to the fire tools.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Nov 15, 2011)

Beave said:
			
		

> Mine is about yay far away, which most seem to think is too close. Same as others, I measured surface temps with my IR gun while both were in full swing. No problems. Actually, the angle has changed since this photo, so now the TV edge is a few inches closer to the fire tools.





I have a similar setup.  I got my insert rockin', then felt near the corner of the TV nearest the heat....it wasn't even warm.  Nothing to worry about, IMO.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine is currently just over three feet away from the corner of my stove.  I have no problems now, but when it was a few inches closer it used to turn itself off from time to time - thermal limit switch, I suppose.


----------

